# jug fishing regulations?



## donald_5d (May 15, 2012)

Can someone explain the new regulations for me?  It appears you can only use jugs for channels and flatheads, no blue cats.  I have only been one time this year and we ended up throwing most of what we caught back, either they were blues or we wern't sure.  What happens if you are reel fishing while you wait to check the jugs, can you catch blues on the reels but not on the jugs. Or if you have jugs in the boat and have blue cats, do they automatically assume you caught them on the jugs and write you up?  The last time we went we just took all the jugs out of the boat and fished the last day with the reels, just to be safe.


----------



## cuda67bnl (May 15, 2012)

All catfish are legal on jugs.......


----------



## cuda67bnl (May 15, 2012)

From the regs........

Set hooks and Jugs:

Only channel catfish, flathead catfish, American shad, hickory shad , and nongame fish (those not listed under freshwater game fish daily limits) may be taken with set hooks and jugs. 


Blues aren't a gamefish........


----------



## FredBearYooper (May 15, 2012)

Correct me if I'm wrong but in noodling tourneys blues aren't allowed because they consider them gamefish


----------



## cuda67bnl (May 15, 2012)

I can't comment on tourneys. But blues aren't listed as a gamefish in the GA. regs........


----------



## doodleflop (May 15, 2012)

The grease I fry them in don't care which kind it is


----------



## TBass (May 15, 2012)

WAIT!!!  What?  Blue's are "non-game" in Georgia????  I just read the new reg and never saw this anywhere!  How'd I miss it???  I remember reading something about putting your contact info on the jug once, but when I went to verify that it was no longer in the reg.  Is there an additional regulation I'm overlooking???


----------



## Etoncathunter (May 15, 2012)

The regs say the definition of game fish is any fish listed under creel and possession limits. For cats it list ONLY flatheads and channels.


----------



## j_seph (May 20, 2012)

Just use a fishing pole and no worries!


----------



## TBass (May 20, 2012)

Rod n reel fishing for cats is not exciting to me.  I like some action while I'm relaxin'!  But that's just me.  To each their own!


----------



## j_seph (May 20, 2012)

TBass said:


> Rod n reel fishing for cats is not exciting to me.  I like some action while I'm relaxin'!  But that's just me.  To each their own!



If stuff like this don't excite ya then ya ain't breathing. http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=690727


----------



## TBass (May 20, 2012)

That looks like a great night on the water!


----------



## Cricket Chunker (May 20, 2012)

Blues have been omitted from the "game fish" list in Georgia for years.  I  would assume it's an oversight and was never corrected even though that section of the law has been changed several times (and as recently as this year).

But for now, Blue's are "non-game" fish in GA.


----------

